# Problems With Lamination And Decal Latest???



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Has anyone been successful getting the Lamination problem repaired under the 10 year Roof Warranty. My Trailer is a 2004 21RS and I'd like to get this fixed if possible. I contacted the contact number on the Lamination subject in these Forums but no response. I also contacted Mike Thompson's RV in Colton and no response. Also, are the decals replaced free of charge??? Please. Say yes??? Lol


----------



## ksbowman (Sep 26, 2013)

I tried to get Keystone to just send the decals and they said no. I then appealed it and they still said no. Even explained how it would make their product look better, but to no avail. Bought them from Graphix list here on the forum they are great to deal with and have a great decal. My unit is a 2004 Outback Sidney 5th wheel. Good luck and give it a try though it might work if you get ahold of different people.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry you have decal and lam problems. Just my $.02 but.... I'd take those peelin' decals off my rig, put 'em in and envelope and mail 'em to Keystone and request a proper burial. I agree with the other poster.... Keystone is being poorly advertised by the peelin' logos on their products. Good luck.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

It is rare to see Outbacks and everyone who sees mine sitting behind my fence with the huge Outback and stripe decals faded and peeling all off and the Lamination bubbles WILL be a detriment to the Manufacturers reputation. You'd think if anything they'd replace the graphics and fix their KNOWN Lamination just for marketing at least. I will try to see if they will do it but I'm not expecting much from what I've read here on Outbackers.


----------



## AF Chap (Sep 1, 2014)

I would like to know of any more updates on the lamination issue first and the decals a distant second. I have a 2007 31 RQS. The trailer's driver's side, front exterior side wall is de-laminating and the rounded front is buckling. I took it to a body shop to have it fixed, but was told to fix the side and the front could cost upwards of $5000. This is significantly more than I was expecting. As I said, please let me know of any updates.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

bassplunker said:


> View attachment 11778
> Has anyone been successful getting the Lamination problem repaired under the 10 year Roof Warranty. My Trailer is a 2004 21RS and I'd like to get this fixed if possible. I contacted the contact number on the Lamination subject in these Forums but no response. I also contacted Mike Thompson's RV in Colton and no response. Also, are the decals replaced free of charge??? Please. Say yes??? Lol


I took my wife's hair dryer and peeled off every decal on my 2009 23rs... Keystone can go without the free advertising. If I would have been better educated on this problem I would have peeled them off from day one or ordered a camper without the decals. After I peeled them off I am now dealing "ghosting". The ghosting is now blending in and with and with couple more buffing's they should be gone. Just let your camper go NAKED, and it legal in all 50 states! I am waiting for the delamination to occur like it has on many of our campers. I decided that I am going to replace the entire front of the camper with polished aluminum diamond plate that matches the stone guard. My Camper looks great and when people ask me what kind of camper I have I tell them I have a Keystone Outback and the decals are junk so I peeled them off, some suffer from delamination problems but overall the camper works for my wife and I.


----------



## stevedarby (Aug 7, 2015)

Paul said:


> View attachment 11778
> Has anyone been successful getting the Lamination problem repaired under the 10 year Roof Warranty. My Trailer is a 2004 21RS and I'd like to get this fixed if possible. I contacted the contact number on the Lamination subject in these Forums but no response. I also contacted Mike Thompson's RV in Colton and no response. Also, are the decals replaced free of charge??? Please. Say yes??? Lol


I took my wife's hair dryer and peeled off every decal on my 2009 23rs... Keystone can go without the free advertising. If I would have been better educated on this problem I would have peeled them off from day one or ordered a camper without the decals. After I peeled them off I am now dealing "ghosting". The ghosting is now blending in and with and with couple more buffing's they should be gone. Just let your camper go NAKED, and it legal in all 50 states! I am waiting for the delamination to occur like it has on many of our campers. I decided that I am going to replace the entire front of the camper with polished aluminum diamond plate that matches the stone guard. My Camper looks great and when people ask me what kind of camper I have I tell them I have a Keystone Outback and the decals are junk so I peeled them off, some suffer from delamination problems but overall the camper works for my wife and I.
[/quote]

Any ideas how much it costs to replace the entire front cap with diamond plate?
Cheers!


----------

